# 2015 TD surges at low RPM/throttle



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Jonwan said:


> This started shortly after I took my Cruze in for the N1 sensor. While it was in for service I had them do an oil change and the fuel filter change. Shortly after the car began to surge heavily at low throttle. If I accelerate it goes away but returns slightly when I even out the throttle. It seams to be worse when the fuel tank is below 1/4.
> 
> Not having time to deal with it I kept the tank full but still feel it at times. 5 months went by and I changed the oil. Only to discover they put more than 6 quarts in when they last changed my oil. Does anyone think the extra oil messed something up or should I investigate a fuel flow issue. Ive been wondering, since they screwed up the oil change did they screw up the fuel filter change? No seal or maybe they never actually changed it and its getting clogged?
> 
> Going on 6 months now, thanks for any ideas.


High oil level creates foam and is bad for the bearings. If it’s really high it can enter the intake. 

Check your air filter and see if oil is present.

How much was in it?

Folks, ALWAYS CHECK YOUR OIL LEVEL AFTER AN OIL CHANGE!!! and periodically when you fill up. It literally takes 2 minutes!!! Most lube techs make minimum wage and don’t care about your vehicle!!!


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Check in the gen 1 diesel forum. You might have better luck there.


----------



## Jonwan (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Diesel. I drained about 7 quarts. 2.25 too much.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Does the oil seem really thin?


----------



## Jonwan (Jun 30, 2018)

The only thing possibly out of the norm with the oil is that it seems a little dark when Im only at 75%.


----------



## Jonwan (Jun 30, 2018)

Im pretty sure I found the problem. I changed the fuel filter...the dealership charged me 120 + an hour labor and I'm guessing they didn't even change it cause the problem is gone.


----------

